# Windows 7 X64 BSOD - Driver Power State Failure



## ducacs (Aug 20, 2009)

Guys, I received 2 Driver Power State Failure *** STOP: 0x0000009F

It happened when I turned off my monitor to let the cpu download files, when I woke up it was BSODed. By the file size downloaded, it happened in less than a hour.

I'm using Windows 7 X64, my power profile is "High Performance", and I think this can be VirtualBox fault, because it begin to happen after its install.

Can you help me?

Thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Thank you for your preparation. I picked up the files and will go through them. In the meantime, I would ask that you take a look through these Microsoft KBs related to bugcheck 0x9f. My apologies on advance for providing you with a search-result link, but I was hoping that you may see a combination of symptoms that may be missed otherwise.

http://support.microsoft.com/search..._power_state_failure&catalog=LCID=1033&mode=r

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## fratersang (Aug 19, 2009)

Out of curiousity, what mobo/cpu are you running?


----------



## ducacs (Aug 20, 2009)

fratersang said:


> Out of curiousity, what mobo/cpu are you running?


Abit IP35 Pro / E4300 @ 2.6 Stock Cooler (3.3 WC, but I'm cleaning the system)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Déjà vu from early/mid 2008 re: Daemon & BSODs. 

Please uninstall Deaemon Tools & see if BSODs persist.

Only the 1 BSOD?
There is one dump in the zip file - was it in c:\windows\minidump? 
File name looks like a mini kernel - *082009-29359-01.dmp*
It is the size that I am just curious about - 1.28 MB - >> 4x larger than most mini kernels

It's too small to be a full kernel dump = c:\windows\memory.dmp


This driver s/b updated. The 2007 timestamp tells us that it was written before Windows 7 and may cause trouble - 

```
[B]Prolink CX2388x AVS Video Capture (Xceive 2028) [/B]

pvavsv64.sys           Thu Apr 12 00:49:13 2007 (461DE479)
```
jcgriff2

.

*EDIT:* The dump info - 

Bugcheck = *0x9f (0x3,,,)*
Primary probable cause = *disk.sys* - MS PnP disk driver, timestamp = _Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)_

It appears to me that VM entered the picture and [possibly] cause *jraid.sys, *, *sptd.sys* and *partmgr.sys* to go at it, leaving *disk.sys * to take the p/c blame at the scene of the crash. Or maybe all 4 + others. Or possibly partmgr.sys & jraid.sys were named b/c of the device they were associated with. I don't believe it is a reach to say the/ a hard drive is involved. It may be the page file for all we know. 

From the crash dump - trying to obtain the device object & driver object -

```
[font=lucida console]
: kd> !devobj fffffa800855c790 f
fffff80002e36790: Unable to get value of ObpRootDirectoryObject
Device object (fffffa800855c790) is for:
 InfoMask field not found for _OBJECT_HEADER at fffffa800855c760
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for [COLOR=red]sptd.sys[/COLOR]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
 \Driver\Disk DriverObject fffffa80062697c0
Current Irp 00000000 RefCount 0 Type 00000007 Flags 01002050
Vpb fffffa80082fb3b0 DevExt fffffa800855c8e0 DevObjExt fffffa800855cf88 Dope fffffa80078ae330 
ExtensionFlags (0x00000800)  
                             Unknown flags 0x00000800
AttachedDevice (Upper) fffffa8006235b90 \Driver\[COLOR=red]partmgr[/COLOR]
AttachedTo (Lower) fffffa800881f050Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\[COLOR=red]jraid.sys[/COLOR], Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for [COLOR=red]jraid.sys[/COLOR]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for [COLOR=red]jraid.sys[/COLOR]   \Driver\JRAID

[B]Device queue is not busy.[/B]

0: kd> !drvobj fffffa80062697c0 f
fffff80002e36790: Unable to get value of ObpRootDirectoryObject
fffff80002e36790: Unable to get value of ObpRootDirectoryObject
[B]Driver object (fffffa80062697c0) is for: \Driver\Disk[/B]
Driver Extension List: (id , addr)

Device Object list:
fffffa800855c790  fffffa800626c060: Could not read device object
DriverEntry:   fffff8800164c06c	[COLOR=Red]disk[/COLOR]!GsDriverEntry
DriverStartIo: 00000000	
DriverUnload:  fffff88001067d24	[COLOR=red]sptd[/COLOR]
AddDevice:     00000000	
[/font]
```



*Windows 7 - Bugcheck 0x9f*

```
[font=lucida console]

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\ducacs_Vista_08-20-09__jcgriff2__\!_Kernel\082009-29359-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

DbsSplayTreeRangeMap::Add: ignoring zero-sized range at ?fffff800`04297500?
Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c16000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e53e50
Debug session time: Wed Aug 19 21:10:24.281 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:36:10.078
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.........
ERROR: FindPlugIns 8007007b
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa800881f050, fffff80004297518, fffffa80059ddc60}

Probably caused by : disk.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
ERROR: FindPlugIns 8007007b
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver is causing an inconsistent power state.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800881f050, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff80004297518, Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa80059ddc60, The blocked IRP

Debugging Details:
------------------


DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  3

IRP_ADDRESS:  fffffa80059ddc60

DEVICE_OBJECT: fffffa800855c790

DRIVER_OBJECT: fffffa80062697c0

IMAGE_NAME:  disk.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc11d

MODULE_NAME: disk

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff8800163a000 disk

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002cf6e23 to fffff80002c87f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`042974c8 fffff800`02cf6e23 : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0881f050 fffff800`04297518 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`042974d0 fffff800`02c93fa6 : fffff800`04297600 fffff800`04297600 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x29330
fffff800`04297570 fffff800`02c93326 : fffffa80`096a8a00 fffffa80`096a8a00 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x66
fffff800`042975e0 fffff800`02c93e7e : 0000001e`32c4dcc2 fffff800`04297c58 00000000`000caa85 fffff800`02e04328 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`04297c30 fffff800`02c93697 : 00000007`ab32c0c2 00000007`000caa85 00000007`ab32c06b 00000000`00000085 : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`04297cd0 fffff800`02c906fa : fffff800`02e00e80 fffff800`02e0ec40 00000000`00000000 fffff880`018cec50 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`04297d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`04298000 fffff800`04292000 fffff800`04297d40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_disk.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_disk.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
ERROR: FindPlugIns 8007007b
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver is causing an inconsistent power state.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800881f050, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff80004297518, Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa80059ddc60, The blocked IRP

Debugging Details:
------------------


DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  3

IRP_ADDRESS:  fffffa80059ddc60

DEVICE_OBJECT: fffffa800855c790

DRIVER_OBJECT: fffffa80062697c0

IMAGE_NAME:  disk.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc11d

MODULE_NAME: disk

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff8800163a000 disk

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002cf6e23 to fffff80002c87f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`042974c8 fffff800`02cf6e23 : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0881f050 fffff800`04297518 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`042974d0 fffff800`02c93fa6 : fffff800`04297600 fffff800`04297600 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x29330
fffff800`04297570 fffff800`02c93326 : fffffa80`096a8a00 fffffa80`096a8a00 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x66
fffff800`042975e0 fffff800`02c93e7e : 0000001e`32c4dcc2 fffff800`04297c58 00000000`000caa85 fffff800`02e04328 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`04297c30 fffff800`02c93697 : 00000007`ab32c0c2 00000007`000caa85 00000007`ab32c06b 00000000`00000085 : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`04297cd0 fffff800`02c906fa : fffff800`02e00e80 fffff800`02e0ec40 00000000`00000000 fffff880`018cec50 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`04297d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`04298000 fffff800`04292000 fffff800`04297d40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_disk.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_disk.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !devobj fffffa800855c790 f
fffff80002e36790: Unable to get value of ObpRootDirectoryObject
Device object (fffffa800855c790) is for:
 InfoMask field not found for _OBJECT_HEADER at fffffa800855c760
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
 \Driver\Disk DriverObject fffffa80062697c0
Current Irp 00000000 RefCount 0 Type 00000007 Flags 01002050
Vpb fffffa80082fb3b0 DevExt fffffa800855c8e0 DevObjExt fffffa800855cf88 Dope fffffa80078ae330 
ExtensionFlags (0x00000800)  
                             Unknown flags 0x00000800
AttachedDevice (Upper) fffffa8006235b90 \Driver\partmgr
AttachedTo (Lower) fffffa800881f050Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\jraid.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for jraid.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for jraid.sys
 \Driver\JRAID
Device queue is not busy.
0: kd> !drvobj fffffa80062697c0 f
fffff80002e36790: Unable to get value of ObpRootDirectoryObject
fffff80002e36790: Unable to get value of ObpRootDirectoryObject
Driver object (fffffa80062697c0) is for:
 \Driver\Disk
Driver Extension List: (id , addr)

Device Object list:
fffffa800855c790  fffffa800626c060: Could not read device object


DriverEntry:   fffff8800164c06c	disk!GsDriverEntry
DriverStartIo: 00000000	
DriverUnload:  fffff88001067d24	sptd
AddDevice:     00000000	

Dispatch routines:
[00] IRP_MJ_CREATE                      fffff88001651700	CLASSPNP!ClassGlobalDispatch
[01] IRP_MJ_CREATE_NAMED_PIPE           fffff80002c6e65c	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[02] IRP_MJ_CLOSE                       fffff88001651700	CLASSPNP!ClassGlobalDispatch
[03] IRP_MJ_READ                        fffff88001651700	CLASSPNP!ClassGlobalDispatch
[04] IRP_MJ_WRITE                       fffff88001651700	CLASSPNP!ClassGlobalDispatch
[05] IRP_MJ_QUERY_INFORMATION           fffff80002c6e65c	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[06] IRP_MJ_SET_INFORMATION             fffff80002c6e65c	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[07] IRP_MJ_QUERY_EA                    fffff80002c6e65c	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[08] IRP_MJ_SET_EA                      fffff80002c6e65c	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[09] IRP_MJ_FLUSH_BUFFERS               fffff88001651700	CLASSPNP!ClassGlobalDispatch
[0a] IRP_MJ_QUERY_VOLUME_INFORMATION    fffff80002c6e65c	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[0b] IRP_MJ_SET_VOLUME_INFORMATION      fffff80002c6e65c	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[0c] IRP_MJ_DIRECTORY_CONTROL           fffff80002c6e65c	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[0d] IRP_MJ_FILE_SYSTEM_CONTROL         fffff80002c6e65c	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[0e] IRP_MJ_DEVICE_CONTROL              fffff88001651700	CLASSPNP!ClassGlobalDispatch
[0f] IRP_MJ_INTERNAL_DEVICE_CONTROL     fffff88001651700	CLASSPNP!ClassGlobalDispatch
[10] IRP_MJ_SHUTDOWN                    fffff88001651700	CLASSPNP!ClassGlobalDispatch
[11] IRP_MJ_LOCK_CONTROL                fffff80002c6e65c	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[12] IRP_MJ_CLEANUP                     fffff80002c6e65c	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[13] IRP_MJ_CREATE_MAILSLOT             fffff80002c6e65c	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[14] IRP_MJ_QUERY_SECURITY              fffff80002c6e65c	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[15] IRP_MJ_SET_SECURITY                fffff80002c6e65c	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[16] IRP_MJ_POWER                       fffff88001651700	CLASSPNP!ClassGlobalDispatch
[17] IRP_MJ_SYSTEM_CONTROL              fffff88001651700	CLASSPNP!ClassGlobalDispatch
[18] IRP_MJ_DEVICE_CHANGE               fffff80002c6e65c	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[19] IRP_MJ_QUERY_QUOTA                 fffff80002c6e65c	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[1a] IRP_MJ_SET_QUOTA                   fffff80002c6e65c	nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[1b] IRP_MJ_PNP                         fffff88001651700	CLASSPNP!ClassGlobalDispatch

0: kd> lmvm disk
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01650000   disk       (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\disk.pdb\36B97AD42B4D4B96BDB7534FBA7CD76C2\disk.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: disk.sys
    Mapped memory image file: c:\symbols\disk.sys\4A5BC11D16000\disk.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
    Image name: disk.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
    CheckSum:         0001FF1D
    ImageSize:        00016000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0000.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     disk.sys
    OriginalFilename: disk.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  PnP Disk Driver
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
0: kd> lmvm sptd
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0103e000 fffff880`01172000   sptd     T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: sptd.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
    Image name: sptd.sys
    Timestamp:        Sun Mar 22 05:35:35 2009 (49C63097)
    CheckSum:         000DFD67
    ImageSize:        00134000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
0: kd> lmvm
          ^ Non-empty string required in 'lmvm'
0: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00b9f000 fffff800`00ba9000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02c16000 fffff800`031f3000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 16:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`031f3000 fffff800`0323c000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 18:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`00c52000 fffff880`00c96000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 18:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00c96000 fffff880`00caa000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00caa000 fffff880`00d08000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d08000 fffff880`00dc8000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 18:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00dc8000 fffff880`00de2000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`00de2000 fffff880`00df8000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e6c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e6c000 fffff880`00e86000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00ee4000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`00ef6000 fffff880`00f9a000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 16:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f9a000 fffff880`00fa9000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`01000000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01015000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01015000 fffff880`0102a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0102a000 fffff880`01031000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`0103e000 fffff880`01172000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Mar 22 05:35:35 2009 (49C63097)
fffff880`01172000 fffff880`0117b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0117b000 fffff880`011aa000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`011aa000 fffff880`011b4000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`011b4000 fffff880`011c1000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`011c1000 fffff880`011f4000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01209000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01209000 fffff880`01233000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`01233000 fffff880`0123e000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0123e000 fffff880`0125c000   jraid    jraid.sys    Fri Jul 17 08:31:50 2009 (4A609966)
fffff880`0125c000 fffff880`01267000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 10:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01267000 fffff880`012b3000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`012b3000 fffff880`012c7000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`012c7000 fffff880`012d8000   FSPFltd  FSPFltd.sys  Thu Jun 05 10:37:17 2008 (4848244D)
fffff880`012dc000 fffff880`013f8000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Thu Jun 04 18:53:40 2009 (4A287AA4)
fffff880`0140f000 fffff880`015b2000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`015b2000 fffff880`015f6000   aups755i aups755i.SYS Sat Mar 21 07:48:32 2009 (49C4FE40)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01650000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01650000 fffff880`01680000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01680000 fffff880`0169e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`0169e000 fffff880`016ad000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`016ad000 fffff880`016bd000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`016cc000 fffff880`0173f000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0173f000 fffff880`01750000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01750000 fffff880`0175a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0175a000 fffff880`017a4000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`017a4000 fffff880`017f0000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01860000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 16:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01860000 fffff880`0188b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0188b000 fffff880`0189b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 16:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`0189b000 fffff880`018a3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 09:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`018a3000 fffff880`018b5000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`018b5000 fffff880`018be000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`018cd000 fffff880`019bf000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`019bf000 fffff880`019f9000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01bfd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c25000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`03c25000 fffff880`03c35000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`03c35000 fffff880`03c3e000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03c3e000 fffff880`03c47000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03c47000 fffff880`03c50000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`03c50000 fffff880`03c5b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`03c5b000 fffff880`03c6c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03c6c000 fffff880`03c79000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 16:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`03c79000 fffff880`03d95000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Thu Jun 04 18:53:40 2009 (4A287AA4)
fffff880`03db5000 fffff880`03ddf000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03ddf000 fffff880`03de8000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`03de8000 fffff880`03def000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03def000 fffff880`03dfd000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`03e1b000 fffff880`03e70c00   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Wed Jul 22 15:20:22 2009 (4A6790A6)
fffff880`03e71000 fffff880`03e7c500   VBoxUSBMon VBoxUSBMon.sys Wed Aug 05 07:00:45 2009 (4A79908D)
fffff880`03e7d000 fffff880`03ea8140   VBoxDrv  VBoxDrv.sys  Wed Aug 05 07:00:44 2009 (4A79908C)
fffff880`03ea9000 fffff880`03ebd000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03ebd000 fffff880`03ec9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03ec9000 fffff880`03ed4000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 16:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03ede000 fffff880`03f68000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03f68000 fffff880`03fad000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`03fad000 fffff880`03fb6000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03fb6000 fffff880`03fdc000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03fdc000 fffff880`03ff0000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Wed Jul 22 15:20:17 2009 (4A6790A1)
fffff880`03ff0000 fffff880`03fff000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0403e000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 17:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`0403e000 fffff880`04091600   pvavsv64 pvavsv64.sys Thu Apr 12 00:49:13 2007 (461DE479)
fffff880`04092000 fffff880`040d5000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 17:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`040da000 fffff880`0415d000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`0415d000 fffff880`0417b000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`0417b000 fffff880`0418c000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 16:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0418c000 fffff880`041b2000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`041b2000 fffff880`041c8000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`041c8000 fffff880`041fa000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 01:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff880`041fa000 fffff880`041ff200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04609000 fffff880`0462d000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0462d000 fffff880`04639000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04639000 fffff880`04668000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04668000 fffff880`04683000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04683000 fffff880`046a4000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`046a4000 fffff880`046be000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`046be000 fffff880`046dc580   VBoxNetAdp VBoxNetAdp.sys Wed Aug 05 07:00:45 2009 (4A79908D)
fffff880`046dd000 fffff880`046e8000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`046e8000 fffff880`046f7000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`046f7000 fffff880`04706000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04706000 fffff880`04727f00   VBoxNetFlt VBoxNetFlt.sys Wed Aug 05 07:00:41 2009 (4A799089)
fffff880`04728000 fffff880`04729480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0472a000 fffff880`0473c000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0473c000 fffff880`04759000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Wed Jul 22 15:20:23 2009 (4A6790A7)
fffff880`04759000 fffff880`04768000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`04768000 fffff880`04769f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0476a000 fffff880`047a6000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Wed Jul 22 15:20:23 2009 (4A6790A7)
fffff880`047a6000 fffff880`04800000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a11000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04a11000 fffff880`04a14e80   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Mon Jul 13 17:06:40 2009 (4A5BCC10)
fffff880`04a15000 fffff880`0503a000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Jul 14 19:41:07 2009 (4A5D41C3)
fffff880`0503a000 fffff880`0512e000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:56 2009 (4A5BC590)
fffff880`0512e000 fffff880`05174000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`05174000 fffff880`05198000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`05198000 fffff880`051a5000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`051a5000 fffff880`051fb000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`06869000 fffff880`0687e000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`0687e000 fffff880`0689e000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Mon Jun 29 05:43:54 2009 (4A48B70A)
fffff880`0689e000 fffff880`068db000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`068db000 fffff880`068fd000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 18:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`068fd000 fffff880`06909000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06909000 fffff880`0691c000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0691c000 fffff880`0692a000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0692a000 fffff880`06943000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06943000 fffff880`06950000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06950000 fffff880`0695e000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0695e000 fffff880`0697b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`0697b000 fffff880`06989000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06989000 fffff880`069ac000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`069ac000 fffff880`069cd000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`069cd000 fffff880`069e2000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`069e2000 fffff880`069fa000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a0e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06a0e000 fffff880`06a16080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06a19000 fffff880`06bf9880   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Wed Aug 05 02:46:28 2009 (4A7954F4)
fffff880`06c05000 fffff880`06ccd000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`06ccd000 fffff880`06ceb000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`06ceb000 fffff880`06d03000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06d03000 fffff880`06d2f000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06d2f000 fffff880`06d7c000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06d7c000 fffff880`06d9f000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`07000000 fffff880`07069000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`070d1000 fffff880`07177000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 18:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`07177000 fffff880`07182000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`07182000 fffff880`071af000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`071af000 fffff880`071c1000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 17:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`0780a000   usb8023x usb8023x.sys Mon Jul 13 17:09:50 2009 (4A5BCCCE)
fffff880`0780a000 fffff880`07819000   RNDISMPX RNDISMPX.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:09:47 2009 (4A5BCCCB)
fffff880`07819000 fffff880`0784a000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)
fffff880`07865000 fffff880`0789b000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`078d7000 fffff880`0796f000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`079e9000 fffff880`079eaa80   MSPQM    MSPQM.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:00:17 2009 (4A5BCA91)
fffff880`079eb000 fffff880`079f6000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`079f6000 fffff880`079f7c00   MSPCLOCK MSPCLOCK.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:17 2009 (4A5BCA91)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`0030f000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00480000 fffff960`0048a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00760000 fffff960`00787000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0784a000 fffff880`07865000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`079e4000 fffff880`079e6000   MSTEE.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`079e6000 fffff880`079e9000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`079e2000 fffff880`079e4000   MSPCLOCK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`079e0000 fffff880`079e2000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0796f000 fffff880`079e0000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018be000 fffff880`018cc000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`03c86000 fffff880`03da2000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`03da2000 fffff880`03db5000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0403e000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 17:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`01000000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`03ede000 fffff880`03f68000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`00de2000 fffff880`00df8000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0125c000 fffff880`01267000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 10:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`079eb000 fffff880`079f6000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01209000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01209000 fffff880`01233000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`0687e000 fffff880`0689e000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Mon Jun 29 05:43:54 2009 (4A48B70A)
fffff880`04a15000 fffff880`0503a000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Jul 14 19:41:07 2009 (4A5D41C3)
fffff880`015b2000 fffff880`015f6000   aups755i aups755i.SYS Sat Mar 21 07:48:32 2009 (49C4FE40)
fffff880`04a11000 fffff880`04a14e80   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Mon Jul 13 17:06:40 2009 (4A5BCC10)
fffff880`03de8000 fffff880`03def000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0417b000 fffff880`0418c000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 16:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`06ccd000 fffff880`06ceb000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00760000 fffff960`00787000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03db5000 fffff880`03ddf000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00d08000 fffff880`00dc8000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 18:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01650000 fffff880`01680000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00caa000 fffff880`00d08000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`016cc000 fffff880`0173f000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`016ad000 fffff880`016bd000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a0e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`040da000 fffff880`0415d000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`0415d000 fffff880`0417b000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`0169e000 fffff880`016ad000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01650000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`068db000 fffff880`068fd000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 18:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06909000 fffff880`0691c000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`03c79000 fffff880`03d95000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Thu Jun 04 18:53:40 2009 (4A287AA4)
fffff880`068fd000 fffff880`06909000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0503a000 fffff880`0512e000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:56 2009 (4A5BC590)
fffff880`0512e000 fffff880`05174000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`07865000 fffff880`0789b000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`012b3000 fffff880`012c7000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01267000 fffff880`012b3000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01750000 fffff880`0175a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`012c7000 fffff880`012d8000   FSPFltd  FSPFltd.sys  Thu Jun 05 10:37:17 2008 (4848244D)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0175a000 fffff880`017a4000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`031f3000 fffff800`0323c000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 18:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`05174000 fffff880`05198000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0692a000 fffff880`06943000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06a0e000 fffff880`06a16080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0691c000 fffff880`0692a000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`06c05000 fffff880`06ccd000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`018b5000 fffff880`018be000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`012dc000 fffff880`013f8000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Thu Jun 04 18:53:40 2009 (4A287AA4)
fffff880`041b2000 fffff880`041c8000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0123e000 fffff880`0125c000   jraid    jraid.sys    Fri Jul 17 08:31:50 2009 (4A609966)
fffff880`046e8000 fffff880`046f7000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0697b000 fffff880`06989000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00b9f000 fffff800`00ba9000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04092000 fffff880`040d5000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 17:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`00dc8000 fffff880`00de2000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01860000 fffff880`0188b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`041fa000 fffff880`041ff200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`069cd000 fffff880`069e2000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06989000 fffff880`069ac000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c52000 fffff880`00c96000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 18:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`06950000 fffff880`0695e000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`046f7000 fffff880`04706000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06943000 fffff880`06950000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e6c000 fffff880`00e86000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`06ceb000 fffff880`06d03000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06d03000 fffff880`06d2f000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06d2f000 fffff880`06d7c000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`06d7c000 fffff880`06d9f000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`01233000 fffff880`0123e000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03c50000 fffff880`03c5b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`011aa000 fffff880`011b4000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`079f6000 fffff880`079f7c00   MSPCLOCK MSPCLOCK.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:17 2009 (4A5BCA91)
fffff880`079e9000 fffff880`079eaa80   MSPQM    MSPQM.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:00:17 2009 (4A5BCA91)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00ee4000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03ec9000 fffff880`03ed4000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 16:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`018a3000 fffff880`018b5000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`018cd000 fffff880`019bf000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0462d000 fffff880`04639000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04639000 fffff880`04668000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`06869000 fffff880`0687e000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03ff0000 fffff880`03fff000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03f68000 fffff880`03fad000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01860000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 16:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`03c5b000 fffff880`03c6c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03ebd000 fffff880`03ec9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c16000 fffff800`031f3000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 16:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0140f000 fffff880`015b2000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`03ddf000 fffff880`03de8000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`03fb6000 fffff880`03fdc000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01015000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`011c1000 fffff880`011f4000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0102a000 fffff880`01031000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e6c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0173f000 fffff880`01750000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`070d1000 fffff880`07177000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 18:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0689e000 fffff880`068db000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c96000 fffff880`00caa000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0403e000 fffff880`04091600   pvavsv64 pvavsv64.sys Thu Apr 12 00:49:13 2007 (461DE479)
fffff880`04609000 fffff880`0462d000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04668000 fffff880`04683000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04683000 fffff880`046a4000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`046a4000 fffff880`046be000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`046dd000 fffff880`046e8000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03c35000 fffff880`03c3e000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03c3e000 fffff880`03c47000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03c47000 fffff880`03c50000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`019bf000 fffff880`019f9000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0780a000 fffff880`07819000   RNDISMPX RNDISMPX.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:09:47 2009 (4A5BCCCB)
fffff880`069e2000 fffff880`069fa000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`041c8000 fffff880`041fa000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 01:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff880`06a19000 fffff880`06bf9880   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Wed Aug 05 02:46:28 2009 (4A7954F4)
fffff880`0117b000 fffff880`011aa000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`07177000 fffff880`07182000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0189b000 fffff880`018a3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 09:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0103e000 fffff880`01172000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Mar 22 05:35:35 2009 (49C63097)
fffff880`078d7000 fffff880`0796f000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`07000000 fffff880`07069000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`07182000 fffff880`071af000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`04728000 fffff880`04729480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01bfd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`071af000 fffff880`071c1000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 17:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`03c6c000 fffff880`03c79000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 16:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01680000 fffff880`0169e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03ea9000 fffff880`03ebd000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00480000 fffff960`0048a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0418c000 fffff880`041b2000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`0472a000 fffff880`0473c000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`0780a000   usb8023x usb8023x.sys Mon Jul 13 17:09:50 2009 (4A5BCCCE)
fffff880`0695e000 fffff880`0697b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04768000 fffff880`04769f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a11000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`047a6000 fffff880`04800000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`051a5000 fffff880`051fb000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04759000 fffff880`04768000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`05198000 fffff880`051a5000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`03e7d000 fffff880`03ea8140   VBoxDrv  VBoxDrv.sys  Wed Aug 05 07:00:44 2009 (4A79908C)
fffff880`046be000 fffff880`046dc580   VBoxNetAdp VBoxNetAdp.sys Wed Aug 05 07:00:45 2009 (4A79908D)
fffff880`04706000 fffff880`04727f00   VBoxNetFlt VBoxNetFlt.sys Wed Aug 05 07:00:41 2009 (4A799089)
fffff880`03e71000 fffff880`03e7c500   VBoxUSBMon VBoxUSBMon.sys Wed Aug 05 07:00:45 2009 (4A79908D)
fffff880`011b4000 fffff880`011c1000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`03def000 fffff880`03dfd000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c25000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0188b000 fffff880`0189b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 16:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01015000 fffff880`0102a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`017a4000 fffff880`017f0000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0476a000 fffff880`047a6000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Wed Jul 22 15:20:23 2009 (4A6790A7)
fffff880`03fdc000 fffff880`03ff0000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Wed Jul 22 15:20:17 2009 (4A6790A1)
fffff880`0473c000 fffff880`04759000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Wed Jul 22 15:20:23 2009 (4A6790A7)
fffff880`03e1b000 fffff880`03e70c00   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Wed Jul 22 15:20:22 2009 (4A6790A6)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`03c25000 fffff880`03c35000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ef6000 fffff880`00f9a000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 16:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f9a000 fffff880`00fa9000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03fad000 fffff880`03fb6000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`0030f000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01172000 fffff880`0117b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`069ac000 fffff880`069cd000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`07819000 fffff880`0784a000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0784a000 fffff880`07865000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`079e4000 fffff880`079e6000   MSTEE.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`079e6000 fffff880`079e9000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`079e2000 fffff880`079e4000   MSPCLOCK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`079e0000 fffff880`079e2000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0796f000 fffff880`079e0000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018be000 fffff880`018cc000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`03c86000 fffff880`03da2000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`03da2000 fffff880`03db5000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> lmvm aups755i
start             end                 module name
fffff880`015b2000 fffff880`015f6000   aups755i   (deferred)             
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\aups755i.SYS
    Image name: aups755i.SYS
    Timestamp:        Sat Mar 21 07:48:32 2009 (49C4FE40)
    CheckSum:         00049B84
    ImageSize:        00044000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
0: kd> !devnode
Error reading value of IopRootDeviceNode (0xfffff80002e8a570)
0: kd> !vm

*** Virtual Memory Usage ***
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002ebe060
	Physical Memory:           0 (         0 Kb)
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e3d4c4

************ NO PAGING FILE *********************

fffff80002ebe7d0: Unable to get paged pool info
GetUlongPtrFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002ebe408
GetUlongPtrFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002ebe280
GetUlongPtrFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e53f18
GetUlongPtrFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e3c4b8
GetUlongPtrFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e275e8
GetUlongPtrFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e3c490
GetUlongPtrFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e3c500
GetUlongPtrFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002ec01c0
GetUlongPtrFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002dfd418
GetUlongPtrFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e12dc0
GetUlongPtrFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e12c00
unable to get nt!MmTotalFreeSystemPtes
unable to get nt!MmSystemLockPagesCount
GetUlongPtrFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e27608
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e3d9f0
	Available Pages:           0 (         0 Kb)
	ResAvail Pages:            0 (         0 Kb)

	********** Running out of physical memory **********

	Locked IO Pages:           0 (         0 Kb)
	Free System PTEs:          0 (         0 Kb)

	********** Running out of system PTEs **************

GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e54788
	Modified Pages:            0 (         0 Kb)
	Modified PF Pages:         0 (         0 Kb)
fffff80002e15880: Unable to get pool descriptor
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e2c1a0
	NonPagedPool Usage:        0 (         0 Kb)
	NonPagedPool Max:          0 (         0 Kb)
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002ebe070
	PagedPool Usage:           0 (         0 Kb)
	PagedPool Maximum:         0 (         0 Kb)
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e2c1a8
Unable to read _LIST_ENTRY @ fffff80002e3c570
	Session Commit:            0 (         0 Kb)
	Shared Commit:             0 (         0 Kb)
	Special Pool:              0 (         0 Kb)
	Shared Process:            0 (         0 Kb)
	PagedPool Commit:          0 (         0 Kb)
	Driver Commit:             0 (         0 Kb)
	Committed pages:      506281 (   2025124 Kb)
	Commit limit:              0 (         0 Kb)

	********** Number of committed pages is near limit ********
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e3c4a0
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e3c4a4
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e3c4a8
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e3c4ac

Unable to read/NULL value _LIST_ENTRY @ fffff80002e35b30

ProcessCommitUsage could not be calculated
0: kd> !locks
**** DUMP OF ALL RESOURCE OBJECTS ****
KD: Scanning for held locks.Error 1 in reading nt!_ERESOURCE.SystemResourcesList.Flink @ fffff80002e53ea0
0: kd> /bugcheck
       ^ Syntax error in '/bugcheck'
0: kd> .locks
            ^ Syntax error in '.locks'
0: kd> .bugcheck
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0881f050 fffff800`04297518 fffffa80`059ddc60
0: kd> t
       ^ No runnable debuggees error in 't'
0: kd> !devobj a800881f050
a800881f050: Could not read device object or _DEVICE_OBJECT not found
0: kd> !devobj 80004297518
80004297518: Could not read device object or _DEVICE_OBJECT not found
0: kd> !devnode
Error reading value of IopRootDeviceNode (0xfffff80002e8a570)
0: kd> !devobj 80002e8a570
80002e8a570: Could not read device object or _DEVICE_OBJECT not found
0: kd> .bugcheck
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0881f050 fffff800`04297518 fffffa80`059ddc60
0: kd> lmnts
           ^ Syntax error in 'lmnts'
0: kd> lmntm
           ^ Non-empty string required in 'lmntm'
0: kd> lmvm nt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02c16000 fffff800`031f3000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.pdb\F8E2A8B5C9B74BF4A6E4A48F180099942\ntkrnlmp.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Mapped memory image file: c:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.exe\4A5BC6005dd000\ntkrnlmp.exe
    Image path: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Image name: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 16:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
    CheckSum:         0054B487
    ImageSize:        005DD000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        1.0 App
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     ntkrnlmp.exe
    OriginalFilename: ntkrnlmp.exe
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  NT Kernel & System
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
0: kd> lmvm dxgjrnl
start             end                 module name
0: kd> lmvm dxfkrnl
start             end                 module name
0: kd> lmvm dxgkrnl
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0503a000 fffff880`0512e000   dxgkrnl    (deferred)             
    Mapped memory image file: c:\symbols\dxgkrnl.sys\4A5BC590f4000\dxgkrnl.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
    Image name: dxgkrnl.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 16:38:56 2009 (4A5BC590)
    CheckSum:         000F256A
    ImageSize:        000F4000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     dxgkrnl.sys
    OriginalFilename: dxgkrnl.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  DirectX Graphics Kernel
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
0: kd> lmvm partmgr
start             end                 module name
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01015000   partmgr    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\partmgr.pdb\00C2F7A7B66E4C7589366FDCFB16A5372\partmgr.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: partmgr.sys
    Mapped memory image file: c:\symbols\partmgr.sys\4A5BC11E15000\partmgr.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
    Image name: partmgr.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
    CheckSum:         0001FB45
    ImageSize:        00015000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0000.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     partmgr.sys
    OriginalFilename: partmgr.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  Partition Management Driver
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
0: kd> lmvm jraid
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0123e000 fffff880`0125c000   jraid    T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: jraid.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\jraid.sys
    Image name: jraid.sys
    Timestamp:        Fri Jul 17 08:31:50 2009 (4A609966)
    CheckSum:         00020723
    ImageSize:        0001E000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
0: kd> lmvm sptd
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0103e000 fffff880`01172000   sptd     T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: sptd.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
    Image name: sptd.sys
    Timestamp:        Sun Mar 22 05:35:35 2009 (49C63097)
    CheckSum:         000DFD67
    ImageSize:        00134000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
0: kd> lmvm nt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02c16000 fffff800`031f3000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.pdb\F8E2A8B5C9B74BF4A6E4A48F180099942\ntkrnlmp.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Mapped memory image file: c:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.exe\4A5BC6005dd000\ntkrnlmp.exe
    Image path: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Image name: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 16:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
    CheckSum:         0054B487
    ImageSize:        005DD000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        1.0 App
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     ntkrnlmp.exe
    OriginalFilename: ntkrnlmp.exe
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  NT Kernel & System
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


[B]by - jcgriff2[/B]
[/font]
```


----------



## ducacs (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the help. No more BSOD since the post.

I didn't uninstall Daemon, but I updated my JMicron e-sata driver! Since jraid.sys was in log, it could be it!

I will wait some days to be right.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know!


----------

